# Snow fun :)



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Haven't posted any photos of the gang lately and thought I would share some. They have really been enjoying the snow!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

wow - nice goldens.... 

I love #2


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fantastic pictures! I was going to tell you my favorite but that is impossible with this grouping. Goldens and kids just work so well together. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

wow what a gorgeous pack you have!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

How much fun!!!! Love it! =). What beautiful pups! And yes, cannot go wrong with goldens and their kids! =) 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

great shots! looks like they've had a blast


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

that looks like so much fun!!! Thanks so much for sharing. Pic #12 is my fav


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

love never dies said:


> wow - nice goldens....
> 
> I love #2


 Thanks this is our 7 year old daughter, Arianna with Lotto(CH Harborview Winning Ticket)


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks, all  Arianna loves ALL the dogs and the feeling is certainly mutual!!  The goldens all worship the ground she walks on! lol


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wonderful photos! Like the one with snow on the muzzle.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Max's Dad said:


> Wonderful photos! Like the one with snow on the muzzle.


Thanks!! That would be one of our youngsters that we are in the process of showing now-his name is Clooney-Harborview Too Cool Too Drool. He was a year old on New Year's Day!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

They're all beautiful!! Your daughter is so lucky to be able to run around in the snow with so many goldens!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Loved them all so much! So fun to see a pack of frolicking goldens!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Did I just count 9 golden?! Oh way... one is a golden human  Can you adopt me as well? 

Great pack! They all look so happy running free like that! Great shots! Simply love it


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

Love them all, great pictures! Cute puppies and adorable little girl.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow what a happy group of Goldens! No doubt they enjoyed the snow.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Everyone looks so happy and like they are having a ball...and what a pack - all running almost in unison. What a great life your daughter has - to grow up with that many goldens = pure heaven.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

oh my gosh, what great pics and gorgeous Goldens! What a lucky girl to get to play with them all!


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

I loved these! You have gorgeous dogs and an adorable daughter.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful pics. Goldens +snow=fun.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Always love the pictures of your "beautiful" family! I could look at them over and over again....


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My 10 year old daughter has started asking more about what heaven is like. I always tell her I've never been so I don't know for sure but that I'm pretty sure God let's us be with those we love and be part of the things we like... Your pictures look like a slice of heaven for me, a snowy day and a bunch of Goldens with a 7 year old thrown in for good measure. Good times....  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jennifer - I'm WAY over snow at this time. >.< But your galloping herd almost makes it look fun again. Almost.  

Gorgeous pics - I love the one with Arianna walking with her golden entourage.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow....love your pictures!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I always look forward to seeing pictures you post. Such a gorgeous pack of pups, you must be brushing someone all the time! That little fur-less one is quite the looker too!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

What a great looking bunch of Golden's...your daughter is looks to be having a great time and is a cutie too....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Beautiful pics as always! 


So jealous!


----------



## Sadie53 (Dec 27, 2012)

*HVgoldens*

What beautiful looking dogs.:wave:


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I love these pictures! They look like they are having a blast  that first picture looks a LOT like a Facebook meme that has been going around about "who let the dogs out" lol


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Is this a picture of your dogs? It's been all over my fb the last few days! If so, you guys are famous


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

You are so lucky to have that many beautiful golden's and a place where they can run free in the snow!  

What amazing pictures... I think I've looked at each picture a dozen times so far!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

JMME said:


> Is this a picture of your dogs? It's been all over my fb the last few days! If so, you guys are famous


I was just about to ask the same thing!! I've seen it on FB too and thought it was an awesome picture!!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

JMME said:


> I love these pictures! They look like they are having a blast  that first picture looks a LOT like a Facebook meme that has been going around about "who let the dogs out" lol


That is a photo of my husband and the dogs that was taken last February. Someone took the photo off our website and then added Who let the dogs out? He let the dogs out. It has been going around the internet and FB for over a year.

www.harborviewgoldens.com You will see the photo on our homepage.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

JMME said:


> Is this a picture of your dogs? It's been all over my fb the last few days! If so, you guys are famous



Yes, that is the photo that was taken. It has actually been going around FB, Pinterest and other internet sites for the past year. It is on the homepage of our website.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

This is the actual photo.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm just seeing this here on the forum. I think Yogi is jealous he's not romping with Arianna and your crew in the snow this winter! 

BTW, for those on the forum who don't know- Arianna is the BEST puppy socializer. My Yogi cannot pass little girls around her age without getting very excited! I thank her every day for helping socialize my boy!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm just seeing this here on the forum. I think Yogi is jealous he's not romping with Arianna and your crew in the snow this winter!
> 
> BTW, for those on the forum who don't know- Arianna is the BEST puppy socializer. My Yogi cannot pass little girls around her age without getting very excited! I thank her every day for helping socialize my boy!


LOL! I am sure that Yogi would have a wonderful time with romping with his mom and dad, the rest of the relatives and of course Arianna. We have always said she is puppy socializer extraordinaire!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hvgoldens4 said:


> LOL! I am sure that Yogi would have a wonderful time with romping with his mom and dad, the rest of the relatives and of course Arianna. We have always said she is puppy socializer extraordinaire!!


She definitely is and your puppy people are so fortunate to have her hand in their puppies in the formative weeks.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I looked at your website and all of your dogs are stunning! It's kind of fun to recognize your dogs from the meme


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

JMME said:


> I looked at your website and all of your dogs are stunning! It's kind of fun to recognize your dogs from the meme



Thank you  The dogs in the now infamous(LOL!) van photo are L to R...
Lotto, Joy, Lori(Loreal), Alibi, Detour and Juice.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lotto the Lion- such a perfect golden! 

I think it is so funny how viral your photos go online and on FB. 


You know I would steal Clooney if I could get away with it, and also Tipsy. 

A zillion congratulations for Detour's breeder/owner handled Grand Championship.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

How wonderful!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So THAT is what Heaven looks like! Gorgeous dogs and adorable Arianna


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

hvgoldens4 said:


> Thanks, all  Arianna loves ALL the dogs and the feeling is certainly mutual!!  The goldens all worship the ground she walks on! lol


Goldens love their children don't they!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of your beautiful Golden family and daughter. What a fabulous outing for all.


----------

